# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe >  Eupedia travel guides : statistics

## Maciamo

As you may have noticed, the Eupedia travel guides have expanded considerably over the summer. 

Here is the present status. Regional listing pages, country maps, forum articles and directory pages are not included in the count.

*England Guide*

257 destinations listed, including 91 detailed pages + 10 additional pages about England.

*Netherlands Guide*

36 destinations listed, including 23 detailed pages + 3 additional pages about the Netherlands.

*Belgium Guide*

87 destinations listed, including 86 detailed pages + 30 additional pages about Belgium.

*Germany Guide*

194 destinations listed, including 14 detailed pages + 4 additional pages about Germany.

*France Guide*

685 destinations listed, including 31 detailed pages + 6 additional pages about France.

*Italy Guide*

241 destinations listed + 3 pages about Italy.

----------


## Maciamo

Updates :

*Scotland Guide* 

106 destinations or attractions + 2 pages about Scotland


*Wales Guide* 

61 destinations or attractions + 2 pages about Wales

----------

